
How to Make Money from Writing - H4CK3RM4N
https://medium.com/@cortes.ajax.training/how-to-make-money-from-writing-d220b83d828f
======
masonic
Why do so many self-absorbed "writers" on Medium avoid even _basic_
proofreading?

